# annual airfares



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know which month British teachers get their annual airfare payment? Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends on the company and when your contract starts. Airfares are usually paid after one year.


----------

